
What 8 years of side projects has taught me - mmoez
https://www.junglecoder.com/blog/idea-chain-themes
======
non-entity
> When I wanted to learn programming, I always had to come to the keyboard
> with a purpose. I couldn’t just sit down and start writing code, I had to
> have built an idea of where I was going.

This 100%. There are a handful of things I want to learn out of curiosity, but
I have no project ideas or uses for them (namely right now, Rust)

